# Joker from Suicide Squad Club Scene, W/ Harley Quinn (My Costume this year)



## BMWe90 (Nov 1, 2016)

I decided to dress up as the Joker from Suicide Squad, the outfit that inspired me was his club scene outfit from the film, my fiance went as Harley Quin! WE had a great time, here are some pics...


----------



## BMWe90 (Nov 1, 2016)

Here are a few more pics...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice costumes!


----------



## BMWe90 (Nov 1, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Nice costumes!


Thank you!


----------

